# My First Brew/ginger Beer



## Gleeso26 (19/8/12)

On Friday afternoon I started my first ever brew(Morgans Ginger Beer). I wasn't exactly feeling too adventurous so I just followed the directions on the back of the tin.Any ideas on how I can increase the alcohol %?My fermenter seems to be bubbling regularly so things seem to be going well... Can I increase my alcohol % despite my fermentation already being in progress? It says 6 days for fermentation on the tin but should I leave it longer?Also guys is there any home brew clubs around Nth Brisbane?
Thanx for any help guysNick


----------

